# Not Norm, but anyone seen Ben Huggins



## LyNx (15 Mar 2006)

He designs and makes furniture, has a nice looking wife, is british, made some nice things but never a mention. Me personally, i don't like Norm, i don't like his work, don't like his methods and may never do, but why is he the only person of TV that gets all the votes????? 

Andy


----------



## JFC (15 Mar 2006)

Awww cmon we have Handy Andy and Tommy Walsh :lol: 
It is a bit odd as British Tradesmen have a world renowned thought as the best , maybe we are too boring for T.V . They need to film me when i lose the plot in the workshop and start launching lumps of AWO when it tears out :lol:


----------



## Noel (16 Mar 2006)

Yes, I like Ben Huggins, I llike Hannah too....

Noel


----------



## jasonB (16 Mar 2006)

The barn he converted in "ben Huggins Project" was the best, mates rates and new spaces are OK but didn't think much of Sun, Sea & Scaffolding.

He's just finishing another barn in Devon, not sure if it will be on TV, they have an article on it in the Telegraph about every 2 months.

And lets not forget Arther, the dog (female dog)

http://www.benhuggins.com/home.htm

Jason


----------



## PowerTool (16 Mar 2006)

I agree with Jason's "order of merit" - sun,sea and scaffolding didn't live up to the rest of his programmes.
Enjoyed all the "mates rates" series - the flat,the very large garage,and the farmhouse  

Andrew


----------



## Scott (16 Mar 2006)

Noel":84xt127m said:


> I llike Hannah too....



suspect you're not the only one... :lol:


----------



## Vormulac (16 Mar 2006)

I agree. Hooray for Hannah Huggins! :twisted: 

And I did rather enjoy their various programs too.

Is it just me or do Disc: H&L or RT or whatever they're calling themselves this week tend to sneak programs out without telling anyone? I thoroughly enjoyed Mates Rates, only to tune in the week after they had finished the firsty project (the flat I think) and find it wasn't on. In the months that followed there were interminable repeats of that first 3 or 4 episode project, but when I tuned in purely on spec a little later we were a couple of episodes into a completely new project! No adverts or trailers that I had seen had broadcast this fact.
At least they have seemed to show them in order, not something that can be claimed for many of D:RTs other shows. :evil: 

Gosh, sorry, rather hijacked that for a bit of a rant, I do apologise.

In summary Andy, yes, Ben Huggins good. Hannah Huggins better. :wink: 

V.


----------



## llangatwgnedd (16 Mar 2006)

Stuff Ben Huggins, give me Hannah any day


----------



## Hitch (16 Mar 2006)

Based down here in Devon, not far from Totnes if im not mistaken.

What was his dogs name again?? :lol:


----------



## Colin C (16 Mar 2006)

Why is no one saying any thing about Handy Andy :-# 8-[ 
( now hideing under my computer desk  )


----------



## Scott (17 Mar 2006)

Hitch":1s5xx10m said:


> What was his dogs name again?? :lol:



Arthur. Sad that I know that!


----------



## filsgreen (17 Mar 2006)

What about the other guy, David English is it? He was very good.


----------



## jonny boy (17 Mar 2006)

David Free had a good series called the great British woodshop even though it was a little new yankee-ish!

cheers,
jon


----------



## Lord Nibbo (17 Mar 2006)

I'm surprised no one has mentioned Alan Herd who has appeared several times with Tommy Walsh. He also does a programme restoring antiques and had a show doing up an old narrow boat. He's IMHO more talented than Handy Andy , that man makes me cringe.


----------



## Colin C (17 Mar 2006)

Lord Nibbo":3d6g7c9e said:


> I'm surprised no one has mentioned Alan Herd who has appeared several times with Tommy Walsh. He also does a programme restoring antiques and had a show doing up an old narrow boat. He's IMHO more talented than Handy Andy , that man makes me cringe.



When it comes to Alan Herd, I do think he is a very good trades man BUT he is no restorer ( in cooming 8-[ ).
I have been one for 22 years and some of the ways and things he has done, have not been done for along time ( I think he knew or had done some work with one a long time ago and was remembering what he was )
As for Handy Andy, I have one thing to say. How many times did he build some thing outside, that would not go through the doors :shock: ( he was a running joke at work at the time )


----------



## Midnight (18 Mar 2006)

> ( he was a running joke at work at the time )



ummmmmm... that changed...???? I musta blinked at the wrong time..

I reckon between Andy and yon other scouse twerp (of chew be chew fame) they'd make a better sales team for MDF than any other timber salesman on the planet.. rework happens.!!!!!

As for Norm... for all that I'm no Normite, credit where credit's due... That guy is responsible for more people getting involved in woodworking than any other I've seen on the tube over the years... what's more, every now and then he'll take on a project that raises the bar a bit... I might have an issue with his techniques (nothing that a bit of lateral thinking canna fix) but his clear delivery without being condescending makes even a half baked numptie like me feel like I could do a half decent job of it... 
I still cringe at his taste in finishes tho... 

Gill.... if I suck in and stand sideways... ya got room for me to down there...????


----------



## Colin C (18 Mar 2006)

Midnight":2nh0nu92 said:


> > ( he was a running joke at work at the time )
> 
> 
> 
> ummmmmm... that changed...???? I musta blinked at the wrong time..


 #-o #-o At lest now he is no longer using tools on tv \/


----------



## Charley (18 Mar 2006)

I enjoy their programs too although I missed sun, sea and scaffolding. 

What about Richard Blizzard and Mark thingy on WoodWizard, don't forget them :wink:


----------



## Colin C (18 Mar 2006)

What about Boyz in the wood  
( getting my coat and leaving very quickly ) 8-[


----------



## Philly (18 Mar 2006)

Colin C":3kgnxt69 said:


> What about Boyz in the wood
> ( getting my coat and leaving very quickly ) 8-[


LOL
Philly :roll:


----------



## jonny boy (18 Mar 2006)

There use to be one called Woodworks as well, a guy called Anton Fitzpatrick I think.

jon.


----------



## martyn2 (18 Mar 2006)

simth and sweetman expensive but good :!: 


Martyn


----------



## Colin C (18 Mar 2006)

martyn2":1zf38wrp said:


> simth and sweetman expensive but good :!:
> 
> 
> Martyn


 :-s I have seen much better finishs from the amateurs on here and that is not to put down any one on here ( they where surposed to been one old teacher and ex pupil ) :-k


----------



## Kane (19 Mar 2006)

Dreamboats by Anton Fitzpatrick was good - not strictly woodworking but enjoyable

Kane


----------



## gwaithcoed (19 Mar 2006)

How about *"THE SALVAGER" * what a joke. I've never watched a full program as I end up swearing at the TV and my blood pressure goes up.

End of rant, must go an lie down with a damp hankie on my head :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: 

Alan.


----------



## Colin C (19 Mar 2006)

gwaithcoed":343jbvm1 said:


> How about *"THE SALVAGER" * what a joke. I've never watched a full program as I end up swearing at the TV and my blood pressure goes up.
> 
> End of rant, must go an lie down with a damp hankie on my head :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll:
> 
> Alan.


I felt the same way about Alan Herd restoring :?


----------



## mrbmcg (19 Mar 2006)

I thought "The Cutting Edge Woodworker" did some good stuff from a new techniques point of view. Sure he acted like a bit of a diddy at times but nearly all the projects had something new in them. Not everybodies cup of tea perhaps?


----------



## Gill (19 Mar 2006)

Charley":1uvbstu6 said:


> What about Richard Blizzard and Mark thingy on WoodWizard, don't forget them :wink:



I preferred the Richard Blizzard/Will Hanrahan combination. It was actually Richard Blizzard who first inspired me to have a bash at woodwork back in the 80's. I've always felt that Blizzard hides his light under a bushel because he doesn't want to daunt novices. Although his television work is generally pretty basic, he always makes me want to go into the workshop feeling confident that I'll be up to whatever challenge is there. He's not flashy, but he is inspirational.

Gill


----------



## Midnight (19 Mar 2006)

> He's not flashy, but he is inspirational.



<nodding..

bit like Norm in his own way...


----------



## Unlucky Alf (20 Mar 2006)

gwaithcoed":77mek0i6 said:


> How about *"THE SALVAGER" * what a joke. I've never watched a full program as I end up swearing at the TV and my blood pressure goes up.


Actually I quite liked that one, even though the end result was usually a badly made piece of ****. It did however illustrate that not all old junk is useless old junk, which in our disposable world has got to be a lesson worth learning. It's just a pity that they didn't invest more time and effort incorporating their recycled materials into better crafted projects.

Somebody should probably also have pointed out that a bandana worn across the face does not constitute effective dust protection. :roll: 

----------------
Simon


----------



## Colin C (20 Mar 2006)

Unlucky Alf":1j7qq42s said:


> Somebody should probably also have pointed out that a bandana worn across the face does not constitute effective dust protection. :roll:
> 
> ----------------
> Simon


It isnt :shock:


----------



## Vormulac (20 Mar 2006)

(playing Devil's Avocado here :wink: )

I think any suggestion that The Salvager was a serious tutorial in woodworking could be dismissed out of hand, but then it takes but a moment of viewing to realise that that is not the intent. It's dodgy, it's bodged, and the end result is expensive and weighs more than a battleship, but the programme is rather fun.
Could many of our illustrious forum members put together vastly superior woodworking programmes? Without a shadow of a doubt, but does that mean that the programme itself should not have been made? No. Some people enjoyed it. 
Just do what you do at the pictures, put brain in neutral and enjoy the show - if it makes you think, great - if it doesn't but it was fun, what have you really lost? 

V.


----------



## PowerTool (20 Mar 2006)

I must admit,I watched and _enjoyed_ both The Salvager and the wittily titled Le Salvager.

Doesn't mean I'm going to build a chaise longue out of a Reanult car,though.. :lol: 

Andrew


----------

